# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Artemis 1 (Gabrielle, Jimmy, Hanh Phuc, Fenno Express, Prinsessan Desiree)

## Django

Θυμάται κανείς αυτή την συμπαθητική βορειοευρωπαία που ταξίδευε για μια δεκαετία περίπου αλλάζοντας δυο ονόματα, ανάμεσα σε Ελλάδα, Ιταλία, Αλβανία και Τουρκία; Να προσθέσω ότι κάπου στα μέσα με τέλη της δεκαετίας του 90, είχε μια προσάραξη, νομίζω στα Περιστέρια. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάπου έχω φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις βρω. Appia τα φώτα σου σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## sea_serenade

Το θυμάμαι το ARTEMIS I, ταξίδευε απο Ηγουμενίτσα για Μπρίντιζι και Οτράντο με τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας Rainbow Lines. Η εταιρία που το είχε υπο τη διαχείρισή της ήτανε η PREM LINES, αυτή που κάποτε είχε και το ROANA το τοποίο έκανε για πολλά χρόνια το δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Οτράντο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Με πρόλαβε ο φίλος Sea Serenade  :Wink: 

Πάντως, ότι η Prem Lines και η R Lines (Roana) ήταν οι ίδιες εταιρείες, δεν το ήξερα μέχρι τώρα. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## a.molos

Σύντομα κοντά σας. Το ετοίμαζα αλλά βιαστήκατε!

----------


## sea_serenade

Ε είμαστε λίγο βιαστικοί, δεν μας κρατάς εύκολα... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## a.molos

Το πλοίο ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για να συνδέση την Ιταλία μέσω Ελλάδος με την Τουρκία. Ταξίδεψε με τα σινιάλα της RAINBOW Lines, η οποία είχε και το ΝΙΟΒΕ 1 (e.x Transcontainer I, Nour I). Προερχόμενο απο Τουρκία, εξώκειλε στα Περιστέρια και επέστεψε κενό -αν θυμάμαι καλά μεταφόρτωσε τα οχήματα- για επισκευές στην Σαλαμίνα. Επειδή έχασε την σεζόν, παρέμεινε παροπλισμένο στην Ηγουμενίτσα.Εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει ότι κατά την υποτυπώδη μετασκευή του στην Ελλάδα, δεν άλλαξε το συνδυασμό συρταρωτής πόρτας και καταπέλτη στην πρύμη, που χρησιμοποιούσε και  στην Μέση Ανατολή αλλά και το Βιετνάμ, απ΄όπου μας ήρθε.  Οι δύο φωτό είναι απο μπροσούρες των σκανδιναυικών εταιρειών που το χρησιμοποιούσαν σε γραμμές της Βαλτικής.

----------


## a.molos

Oi 2 επόμενες φωτογραφίες είναι απο τον παροπλισμό του πλοίου στην Ηγουμενίτσα, τον Αυγουστο του 1997. Στο βάθος - αρόδου- διακρίνεται και το ro/ro NIOBE I της ίδιας εταιρείας, το οποίο και αυτό είχε ένα ατύχημα κατα τις επισκευές του στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε a.molos!!!
Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που μας γράφεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο Αντώνης και με συλλεκτικό υλικό όπως πάντα!!!

----------


## Django

Ε! Τι να πω; Ειστε ολοι καταπληκτικοί. Δεν περίμενα οτι τόσο γρήγορα, θα ανέβαιναν τόσες πολλές απαντήσεις σε ένα τέτοιο θέμα. Ευχαριστώ. Συντομα φωτογραφίες από την προσάραξη, βρεθηκαν τελικά!

----------


## Ellinis

Από τις ειδήσεις της εποχής έχω τις δύο παρακάτω σκηνές από το ατύχημα. Τα γνωστά σκηνικά με δημοσιογράφους σε βάρκες που ρωτάγανε τις γνωστές μπαρούφες...
Αναφέροταν πως ερχόταν από Σμύρνη (ίσως εννοούσαν Τσεσμέ).

----------


## τοξοτης

ARTEMIS 1 σαν PRINSESSAN DESIREE

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...esiree-01.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...esiree-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...esiree-04.html

----------


## despo

PHOTO0 033 despo.jpgΕδώ στο Μπρίντιζι παροπλισμένο.

----------

